# gtr valet mode



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there a way to put into like a valet mode , possibly leaving my car to be detailed next couple days and wanna make sure its not goonna be driven about .


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes. Turn the car on without pressing the brake pedal. 

Hold down the voice control button on the steering wheel, and say, "valet mode"

You'll know if it's worked by the two beeps. If you don't get the beeps, start the process again. Sometimes takes a few goes.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Yes. Turn the car on without pressing the brake pedal.
> 
> Hold down the voice control button on the steering wheel, and say, "valet mode"
> 
> You'll know if it's worked by the two beeps. If you don't get the beeps, start the process again. Sometimes takes a few goes.


I find mine really tempramental, sometimes works first time, sometimes tenth. Probably should get it looked at!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I find doing the voice control bit in a strong west country accent helps


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Litchfield added it to my map for me - doesn't come as standard, works well


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

euroexports said:


> Is there a way to put into like a valet mode , possibly leaving my car to be detailed next couple days and *wanna make sure its not goonna be driven about .*


Don't leave them the keys.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Tell them it has a tracking system with holiday mode which if it exceeds 10mph it will automatically trigger the immobiliser system and they will call you and it costs £79 for false alarms , and that you have requested that to be activated when it's left out of your site. They may think twice about ragging the beast then


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Yes. Turn the car on without pressing the brake pedal.
> 
> Hold down the voice control button on the steering wheel, and say, "valet mode"
> 
> You'll know if it's worked by the two beeps. If you don't get the beeps, start the process again. Sometimes takes a few goes.


This. It's a real pain sometimes. I find putting a full seconds worth of pause between Valet and Mode often cures it for me.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Take it to someone trustworthy?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The only way to be happy that someone isn't going to rag your car is to do it yourself! 

Get ya finest hot pants and crop top on and go enjoy the sun!


----------



## Naurulokki (Mar 5, 2014)

Stupid question but how you'll get the car out of valet mode? By repeating the procedure & sentence?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Press the speech button, and say "Disable Valet Mode" with a 1-2 second gap between each word.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just push the button and shout "snap the F*ck out of lazy mode" and it will spring to life with new vigour!


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Right I have been trying this and just cannot seem to activate valet mode , tried saying it slowly and just doesn't seem to work !!!


Are you guys sure that all GTR have this mode as mine doesn't seem to work.


Wonder if this is covered in the litchfields warranty ....


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

euroexports said:


> Right I have been trying this and just cannot seem to activate valet mode , tried saying it slowly and just doesn't seem to work !!!
> 
> 
> Are you guys sure that all GTR have this mode as mine doesn't seem to work.
> ...


Ring up and ask. Talk him through everything you're doing


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> Ring up and ask. Talk him through everything you're doing




yeh good idea, apparently not all r35 came with this mode as standard, and the ones that didn't were lighter and a bit faster than the others.

think I got one of the faster ones then


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

euroexports said:


> yeh good idea, apparently not all r35 came with this mode as standard, and the ones that didn't were lighter and a bit faster than the others.
> 
> think I got one of the faster ones then


Touche lol


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

euroexports said:


> Right I have been trying this and just cannot seem to activate valet mode , tried saying it slowly and just doesn't seem to work !!!


For kicks, try with a Japanese accent.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

AdnanK said:


> For kicks, try with a Japanese accent.


Actually you've just hit on something there.
I did help a member out a while back because he was saying "VAL-ET mode", as in pronoucing the T.

Make sure you say "VAL A mode"


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure "Varray" mode is a legit command! 

Well if t aint working I guess you do have a fast one...... or you have one of the slow ones with a broken feature, is your MFD faulty


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Stealth69 said:


> I'm pretty sure "Varray" mode is a legit command!
> 
> Well if t aint working I guess you do have a fast one...... or you have one of the slow ones with a broken feature, is your MFD faulty


Don't you mean yet? As in "is your MFD faulty yet" :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

On the early 09 models, not only did you have to say the words 'valet mode' slowly and clearly but you had to verify this command with a peace sign in front of the MFD. I always thought it was a really cool feature.


----------



## SPEEDKING777 (Jul 17, 2014)

euroexports said:


> yeh good idea, apparently not all r35 came with this mode as standard, and the ones that didn't were lighter and a bit faster than the others.
> 
> think I got one of the faster ones then


:chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

This thread just goes to show what a 'bastard' Flynn is...


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

How ?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Precisely, it doesn't. A funny thread that everyone has enjoyed kicked off with his typical humour.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

dude you really shouldn't be leaving your pride and joy with someone you don't feel you can trust


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

pwpro said:


> dude you really shouldn't be leaving your pride and joy with someone you don't feel you can trust


This x 100%


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Worst case, if you're struggling to enable Valet Mode, why not drop it off, take a count of the mileage, tell them you know the mileage then verify the mileage when you collect.

Agree with Paul and Richard, though.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Long time since I actually laughed out loud at a thread. Johnny - Val A was inspired ;-)


----------

